# AFI MA: Editing reviews?



## Steve Maio (Mar 20, 2003)

Examining various programs for the future.  Looking for candid opinions of AFI programs from alumni & current students.  I'd be specifically interested in any review of AFI's Editing MA.

-Steve Maio
"Edit Everything"


----------



## Steve Maio (Mar 20, 2003)

Examining various programs for the future.  Looking for candid opinions of AFI programs from alumni & current students.  I'd be specifically interested in any review of AFI's Editing MA.

-Steve Maio
"Edit Everything"


----------

